

Roasting coffee beans with Python, a bread maker, and a heat gun - profquail
http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1259627839

======
Luyt
Andrew Tridgell, who built this coffee roaster a.k.a. chocolate truffle
melter, gave us Samba and Rsync.

------
bioweek
Ok now that it's hooked up to a computer, how about using a genetic algorithm
to find the perfect roasting settings? (As a bonus it could evolve over time
to match your gradually changing tastes.)

~~~
irrelative
As a home coffee roaster myself (including building my own roaster) I'm
guessing that experimenting programatically with roast times would cause the
smoke alarm to go off regularly.

I guess you could hope that later generations get better at this, but there's
always the risk of a 5 alarm mutation ;-)

~~~
bioweek
Hook up a smoke detector to turn off the roaster. If smoke doesn't clear in 1
minute, have it shoot off a fire extinguisher. Problem solved.

------
percept
RubyRoast tastes better.

